# WGT online golf game



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2014)

So, anyone else play www.wgt.com ?

I have got really into it! its pretty good for wasting some time when bored!!

Anyone wants a game, add me as a friend "Rooter37" maybe we can set up a GM Country club?!


----------



## brendy (Jan 2, 2014)

Played it early last year. Entertaining enough! Might dig out my login.


----------



## fundy (Jan 2, 2014)

Rooter said:



			So, anyone else play www.wgt.com ?

I have got really into it! its pretty good for wasting some time when bored!!

Anyone wants a game, add me as a friend "Rooter37" maybe we can set up a GM Country club?!
		
Click to expand...

we did a few years ago but not many of us played. i logged in recently and was not happy to see all my old data had been deleted and reset back to the start, played a few holes and gave up because of it


----------



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2014)

get on it fundy! tons of new courses, gameplay has improved a lot, still annoying you have to buy better clubs, but you can earn free credits.. a lot of the offers are download an app for 75 credits, watch a video for 10, takes a while then i delete all the apps and have some pennies for balls and bats!! not going to spend any actual cash on it!!


----------



## fundy (Jan 2, 2014)

Rooter said:



			get on it fundy! tons of new courses, gameplay has improved a lot, still annoying you have to buy better clubs, but you can earn free credits.. a lot of the offers are download an app for 75 credits, watch a video for 10, takes a while then i delete all the apps and have some pennies for balls and bats!! not going to spend any actual cash on it!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats the annoying thing, Id done a lot of that so I had half decent clubs and balls, not sure I can be bothered to do it again


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 2, 2014)

Ill take you on Rooter

my online name is imaginatively entitled    PhilTheFragger

Game On


----------



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2014)

Its on people!!! Fragger is going down!!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2014)

Ahh i go one up! then have to shoot off to do some work, next time Phil!!! (who has all taylormade gear!!!)


----------



## CMAC (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm GAMING TM gear, will give it a bash.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm on there too "adam6177" - love the game, just a shame work gets in the way of it.  Think its a good idea to setup a "country club".


----------



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2014)

Cool, well i will sort out a country club today!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2014)

Done "Golf Monthly Forum" is now a country club, I had to spend some of my credits to open it!!!

Also, if you dont actually plan on playing much, dont join as you have to use more credits to increase the size of your club!!! Stupid, yet brilliant game!!


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 2, 2014)

Add me if you want an easy game  hoop67


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 3, 2014)

An enjoyable whooping of Rooter just now....some excuse about Chrome, no spaces and sun in his eyes...... ne:


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 3, 2014)

ill try find the country club, ive been playing almost daily for the last few months, ridiculously addictive at times

EDIT - requested entry

GEOFFOGILVY


----------



## Rooter (Jan 3, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			ill try find the country club, ive been playing almost daily for the last few months, ridiculously addictive at times

EDIT - requested entry

GEOFFOGILVY
		
Click to expand...

You are in!! and adam, i have fired up Firefox!! do your worst!!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Rooter said:



			You are in!! and adam, i have fired up Firefox!! do your worst!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks

Me & Adam are both -1 thru 3 round St A


----------



## Rooter (Jan 3, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Thanks

Me & Adam are both -1 thru 3 round St A
		
Click to expand...

Watch him, he is a bandit!


----------



## StevieT (Jan 3, 2014)

NICE! 

Going to give this a go when I get home. I play it on the iPhone and have really got into it during the Christmas break. 

My username, imaginatively, is Stegsie. Will login later.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Watch him, he is a bandit! 

Click to expand...

Adam -5
Me    -3 

Bandit indeed!!


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 3, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Adam -5
Me    -3 

Bandit indeed!!
		
Click to expand...

Class is permanent boys


----------



## CMAC (Jan 3, 2014)

as in real life the putting I find very hard, hit fairways and greens then 4 putt


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Great game Adam thanks,

Beaten by 4 shots i think


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 3, 2014)

A class round with my man Big D 88, I carded a 9 under 63 and he a 5 under 67





Some of the best golf I've played and seen online!


----------



## Siren (Jan 3, 2014)

registered for an invite


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Rooter

Hope you dont feel im stepping on your toes

I have made a little 4 round tournament for us all to compete in. I notice you have a couple made up too.

I didnt realise until i had registered mine that you had some too otherwise i would of waited

Anyways, hopeeveryone in the country club has a bash at it. Single play so bring your A game to every round!!!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 3, 2014)

says You are not eligible to enter this tournament


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 3, 2014)

Sounds a bit like the golfstar app. Signed up. palindromicbob2. Was on it a few years ago but forgot all my details.

This is showing how badly I need to reinstall my laptop.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			as in real life the putting I find very hard, hit fairways and greens then 4 putt
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then. Some pretty generous gimmie's tho.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			says You are not eligible to enter this tournament
		
Click to expand...

It says that to me on the website 

but on the game client, go to country club tournaments and you hould be able to sign up from there and enter Rd1


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 3, 2014)

Membership to country club requested, imaginatively my WGT name is Khamelion


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 3, 2014)

How do i join country club? hope it doesn't cost a lot


----------



## Rooter (Jan 3, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Rooter

Hope you dont feel im stepping on your toes

I have made a little 4 round tournament for us all to compete in. I notice you have a couple made up too.

I didnt realise until i had registered mine that you had some too otherwise i would of waited

Anyways, hopeeveryone in the country club has a bash at it. Single play so bring your A game to every round!!!
		
Click to expand...


No worries at all! set the benchmark with a rubbish 77.. didnt realise it was singleplay until after i was +3 after 3!!! Greens and pins were really tough IMHO!

All country club requests accepted!! get on "tournaments" then "Country club tournaments"

All free to play!!


----------



## Siren (Jan 3, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			How do i join country club? hope it doesn't cost a lot

Click to expand...

Where it says you are currently not a member of a country club click on the join link and then search for golf monthly. Hope that helps.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 3, 2014)

My god this is more frustrating than the real thing!


----------



## Siren (Jan 3, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			My god this is more frustrating than the real thing!
		
Click to expand...

the trick is the putting, up 1 inch = 1 foot down 1 inch = -1 foot


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2014)

Siren said:



			the trick is the putting, up 1 inch = 1 foot down 1 inch = -1 foot
		
Click to expand...

was -1 thru 7 holes knocked it on the road hole in 2 and walked off with an 8 lol


----------



## CMAC (Jan 3, 2014)

right just played bethpage black and hit pretty much every fairway, then either on or around a green, I shot 129 F.F.S

the putting and chipping doesnt make sense- must be me, how do you putt and chip correctly on this?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 3, 2014)

as per fundy etc, played this a couple of years back, will fire it up and see.... as with all gaming stuff - I am da man

shame I suck in real life lol

no doubt its G1BB0 or something, will update when sorted

ninja edit - yup its G1BB0


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2014)

Added you as a friend, SlipperMKIII.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 3, 2014)

Request to join country club added!  

Not played on a PC for a while - quite different from the iphone version!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 3, 2014)

had to close the old one to join new, took a while but sorted... accept me Scott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 3, 2014)

Accepted you all! get on the tournaments and get your scores in!

Few pointers for the noobs...

Only chip if you have about 1-3 yards of fairway/rough to get over, otherwise pitch
If you end up in the fescue or weeds, select the punch shot

Anyone wanting to get credits, you can earn a fair few for free. it takes a little while but you download apps, watch videos etc.. bit of a pain, but i have bought new driver, wedges, putter and balls for nothing!!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2014)

Just invite me for a game when ever your on. Kiawah Island is  beating me up


----------



## Siren (Jan 3, 2014)

ill be online in an hour or so if anyone fancies a game


----------



## Slicer30 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice One Rooter - I have sent an invite also - AylesburyBhoy


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 4, 2014)

I used to play it but relinquished my user name and login a couple of years ago. Putting was just a joke and too frustrating. I found that playing the real game is much easier than playing WGT.


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 4, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			I used to play it but relinquished my user name and login a couple of years ago. Putting was just a joke and too frustrating. I found that playing the real game is much easier than playing WGT.
		
Click to expand...

Putting is a NIGHTMARE!!!  On green in regulation most times then 3,4 or even 5 putt


----------



## Rooter (Jan 4, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			Putting is a NIGHTMARE!!!  On green in regulation most times then 3,4 or even 5 putt
		
Click to expand...

LOL you will get better. personally, i adjust direction with the ball timer and never move the target line.works for me!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 4, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			Putting is a NIGHTMARE!!!  On green in regulation most times then 3,4 or even 5 putt
		
Click to expand...

agreed, I've asked here and on the GM Forum in the game but cannot compete like this, it doesnt make any sense on putting and chipping!

I hit a perfect chip, bang on the line, it even said it was perfect- and it went zero yards....WTF!


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2014)

Ditto, im going to can it actually as it is so awful. The views from second shots sometimes are crazy too, I was stood on the very right edge of the screen and the flag was on the very far left, it makes everything unnecessarily awkward.



CMAC said:



			agreed, I've asked here and on the GM Forum in the game but cannot compete like this, it doesnt make any sense on putting and chipping!

I hit a perfect chip, bang on the line, it even said it was perfect- and it went zero yards....WTF!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jan 4, 2014)

Putting is a real pain.

The other frustrating bit is getting credits for new items is there any in game way to get credits?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 4, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Putting is a real pain.

The other frustrating bit is getting credits for new items is there any in game way to get credits?
		
Click to expand...

click get free credits, you have to download apps etc, but can be quite fruitful!

DONT Chip unless you only have 1yrd of rough to get over!!


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's just practice guys... I find the flop shot invaluable, but putting is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 4, 2014)

Do I need to earn credits to join a Country Club?

Username is Kellfire.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't think I've missed a fairway, and shots to greens are either on or run through, that's the easy bit, too easy actually! The short game though just beggars belief, there is no logical process to putting and chipping, it makes it completely unenjoyable  so for that reason I'm out. 

The concept def had potential though if they improved that aspect.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 4, 2014)

Im sure if you put some practice in, the putting and short game on the game will become easier

As for the dodgy angles, theres a camera button in the bottom right hand corner of the game screen, this rotates the view to the green so you can align whatever shot you want from there

hope this helps


----------



## Siren (Jan 4, 2014)

Flop shot is the only shortgame shot I use.


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2014)

Siren said:



			Flop shot is the only shortgame shot I use.
		
Click to expand...

likewise


----------



## Rooter (Jan 4, 2014)

CMAC said:



			so for that reason I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

Are you proper Out?? I had to spend more credits today to extend the size of the country club, i will evict you if you are not going to use it!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 4, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Do I need to earn credits to join a Country Club?

Username is Kellfire.
		
Click to expand...


Requested!


----------



## BFL (Jan 4, 2014)

Joined today. Agree with the putting, no logic to it. 1 time I do it half way and it flys off the Green and another goes 2 inches. My user name is bigfatleigh if anyone wants an easy win lol


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2014)

BFL said:



			Joined today. Agree with the putting, no logic to it. 1 time I do it half way and it flys off the Green and another goes 2 inches. My user name is bigfatleigh if anyone wants an easy win lol
		
Click to expand...

Worth watching for sometimes a full putter is 30 ft, 60 ft, 150 ft or even 300 ft.


----------



## Siren (Jan 4, 2014)

BFL said:



			Joined today. Agree with the putting, no logic to it. 1 time I do it half way and it flys off the Green and another goes 2 inches. My user name is bigfatleigh if anyone wants an easy win lol
		
Click to expand...

+1 inch = +1 foot on the meter -1inch = 1 foot on the meter.

so 15ft -5 on the pin is actually a 10foot putt


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 4, 2014)

Gonna try the nine hole comp for a laugh with my crappy clubs.


----------



## BFL (Jan 4, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Worth watching for sometimes a full putter is 30 ft, 60 ft, 150 ft or even 300 ft.
		
Click to expand...




Siren said:



			+1 inch = +1 foot on the meter -1inch = 1 foot on the meter.

so 15ft -5 on the pin is actually a 10foot putt
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Starting to get a few pars now and the odd birdie. Cheers


----------



## Siren (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone up for a game ?


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2014)

Siren said:



			Anyone up for a game ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say yes but I had a go on the Mrs laptop earlier and it was near on impossible to play.


----------



## Siren (Jan 4, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I'd say yes but I had a go on the Mrs laptop earlier and it was near on impossible to play.
		
Click to expand...

Were you using chrome?


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2014)

Siren said:



			Were you using chrome?
		
Click to expand...

No IE. .. never used chrome before.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2014)

Papas1982 if anybody wants a game.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 5, 2014)

I am terrible at this. Can't hit the ball for enough to compete.


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 5, 2014)

Doesn't seem like the iPad version can let me join a club


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 5, 2014)

Rooter thanks for the putting tip works a lot better then my old way


----------



## BFL (Jan 5, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Worth watching for sometimes a full putter is 30 ft, 60 ft, 150 ft or even 300 ft.
		
Click to expand...




Siren said:



			+1 inch = +1 foot on the meter -1inch = 1 foot on the meter.

so 15ft -5 on the pin is actually a 10foot putt
		
Click to expand...

Played the forum tournament. Proper tough with the speed of the greens and no spin balls lol


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 5, 2014)

BFL said:



			Played the forum tournament. Proper tough with the speed of the greens and no spin balls lol
		
Click to expand...

Possibly the thing that I found made the most difference. ... balls.


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 6, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Possibly the thing that I found made the most difference. ... balls.
		
Click to expand...

Bought 3 srixon z stars yesterday and today i get a message saying am on my last ball...205 credits gone!!!!!


----------



## Slicer30 (Jan 6, 2014)

I had my last Srixon taken out of play on me!  Now I will have to watch a load of vids to get the credits up.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 6, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			Bought 3 srixon z stars yesterday and today i get a message saying am on my last ball...205 credits gone!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

dont talk about balls near Rooter

He lost all 3 of a sleeve on 1 hole today


----------



## cleanstrike (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm falling apart once I'm on the green as I just can't seem to get the hang of that damn putting grid.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 6, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			dont talk about balls near Rooter

He lost all 3 of a sleeve on 1 hole today
		
Click to expand...

i knew you would bring that up!!! Dont spend 200 credits on branded balls, the WGT ones for around 65 credits do a good enough job.

I did have a mare though!! found out there is a shot limit!! stuck one in the weeds and 2 in a ditch! all from the same spot!!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 6, 2014)

Rooter said:



*i knew you would bring that up*!!! Dont spend 200 credits on branded balls, the WGT ones for around 65 credits do a good enough job.

I did have a mare though!! found out there is a shot limit!! stuck one in the weeds and 2 in a ditch! all from the same spot!!
		
Click to expand...

I could of brought much worse..like the final scores

But we wont go there


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2014)

boom 

St Andrews front 9 in response to a challenge from Khameleon


----------



## Rooter (Jan 6, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			I could of brought much worse..like the final scores

But we wont go there 

Click to expand...

I can take it, you finished about -7 or -8 after an awesome back 9 with about 6 birdies, and i finished about +10.. so only the 16+ shot difference!! We should have played matchplay, i could have got back to work so much quicker!!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 6, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 8663


boom 

St Andrews front 9 in response to a challenge from Khameleon
		
Click to expand...

I will beat it later if i get a minute...


----------



## User20205 (Jan 6, 2014)

I've requested membership, do I need an interview ??

whats the dress code ??


----------



## Rooter (Jan 6, 2014)

therod said:



			I've requested membership, do I need an interview ??

whats the dress code ??
		
Click to expand...

Smart jeans are ok...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Smart jeans are ok...
		
Click to expand...


And a watch is required


----------



## User20205 (Jan 6, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Smart jeans are ok...
		
Click to expand...


with creases and , maybe a brogue ??


----------



## Rooter (Jan 6, 2014)

therod said:



			with creasesamd ,aybe a brogue ??
		
Click to expand...

Actually as its online, you can play in your pants for all i care! As long as you dont have a webcam....


----------



## User20205 (Jan 6, 2014)

right just need some more credits, and I'm in the game :thup:


----------



## BFL (Jan 6, 2014)

Getting a bit better now. Still rubbish but going the right way. Got loads of texts and emails from the surveys though lol


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 6, 2014)

Slicer30 said:



			I had my last Srixon taken out of play on me!  Now I will have to watch a load of vids to get the credits up.
		
Click to expand...

Aye.About 70 

Did manage to buy a set of Taylormade rocketballz irons from them surveys etc.Just a bit of a mare deleting the crap i have to put on my pc though.


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 6, 2014)

seconed 9 will probably collapse


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 6, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I can take it, you finished about -7 or -8 after an awesome back 9 with about 6 birdies, and i finished about +10.. so only the 16+ shot difference!! We should have played matchplay, i could have got back to work so much quicker!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah was good craic

Certainly have to play some more soon

Also -any other members of the country club get adding me !


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 6, 2014)

St Georges is tough in round 2 of the Jan challenge!

must get some credits and sort my irons etc, driver is ok and putter fine


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 6, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			St Georges is tough in round 2 of the Jan challenge!

must get some credits and sort my irons etc, driver is ok and putter fine
		
Click to expand...

im +2 thru 3

Only just realised the greens were standard, im used to fast on RSG

Was coming off a 65 round kiawah with rooter , so was expecting better than this


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 6, 2014)

Almost blew it watching val in emmerdale


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 6, 2014)

just had a 32 on St Andrews. Tempted to buy some credits for an upgrade lol


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 6, 2014)

Playing at the moment. Helps reduce the stress of not playing enough!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 6, 2014)

well i shot a 77 on RSG, the wind was awful, 30mph in your face i was struggling to drive 200yards!! greens were rubbish too, way too slow!! still, in second overall for now!!


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 6, 2014)

IS there a GM club house?


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2014)

someone needs to create a tournament where only basic balls and clubs are used, level the playing field and see who is really the best (rather than having the best equipment)


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 6, 2014)

I have standard irons/wedges/fairway/hybrid just a ping rapture I got yonks ago and a spider putter I got at the same time aswell.

so leave as it is


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 6, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			IS there a GM club house?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.wgt.com/clubs/golf_monthly_forum/default.aspx

there ya go Andy


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just finished second round at st georges.Don't think i will be winning any prizes but definetly improving




Missed way to many greens on the second nine


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 6, 2014)

my 1st round score has done me 

forgot how enjoyable this is. Havent played fifa for 2 nights lol


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 6, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			my 1st round score has done me 

forgot how enjoyable this is. Havent played fifa for 2 nights lol
		
Click to expand...

Addictive isnt it!

I dont even mind admitting i didnt fill out any online surveys for a few credits; i just bought a tenners worth and upgraded as much as my level allowed.

But i must admit, the balls are the main factor in this game


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 6, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



http://www.wgt.com/clubs/golf_monthly_forum/default.aspx

there ya go Andy
		
Click to expand...


thanks Gibbo. Application sent.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 6, 2014)

just setup a tasty little par 3 tourney


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just need to be accepted to the country club.


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 6, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			just setup a tasty little par 3 tourney 

Click to expand...

 Had a poor attempt(golfs on and i have a fiver on speith@ 20/1) will have a better go tomorrow


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			just setup a tasty little par 3 tourney 

Click to expand...

was safely aboard the last green standing 2 under and promptly choked and 4 jabbed the last lol.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 7, 2014)

wow round 2 at Royal St Georges was tough....managed to scrape a 72 though!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Just need to be accepted to the country club. 

Click to expand...

you are in andy!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2014)

How do I join the country club ?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How do I join the country club ?
		
Click to expand...

click on country clubs and then search for "golf monthly forum" press the join button...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			click on country clubs and then search for "golf monthly forum" press the join button...
		
Click to expand...


I'm playing it on the I Pad ? Does  that make a difference as can't see country clubs


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm playing it on the I Pad ? Does  that make a difference as can't see country clubs
		
Click to expand...

yes, you need to be on PC.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			yes, you need to be on PC.
		
Click to expand...



Ok cheers mate - will set myself up on the PC


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's going to take some time to get used to the speed of fast greens again. I can't hit the ball hard enough!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 8, 2014)

Last night while playing got kicked off mid game 3 times due to an "enexpected error"
Anyone else had the same?


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 8, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Last night while playing got kicked off mid game 3 times due to an "enexpected error"
Anyone else had the same?
		
Click to expand...

Never had that one, I sometimes "lose connection" which is a bit annoying.  So maybe its a problem your end?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 8, 2014)

won prize money from 4 open tournaments this morning! A whopping 56 credits in total!! boom!!


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 8, 2014)

Rooter said:



			won prize money from 4 open tournaments this morning! A whopping 56 credits in total!! boom!!
		
Click to expand...

Good man Rooter, I've only entered a couple of tournaments before but am currently 4th on the Pro level in the National Holiday Tournament.  Fingers crossed I get a prize!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 8, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Good man Rooter, I've only entered a couple of tournaments before but am currently 4th on the Pro level in the National Holiday Tournament.  Fingers crossed I get a prize!
		
Click to expand...

Most of mine was from one tourn! came 4th in congressional multi round for a whopping 47 credits!


----------



## StevieT (Jan 8, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Last night while playing got kicked off mid game 3 times due to an "enexpected error"
Anyone else had the same?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, had that a few times over the weekend. No idea what caused it.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 8, 2014)

anyone fancy a game?


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 8, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			anyone fancy a game?
		
Click to expand...

sure gimme 2 mins


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 8, 2014)

Could have been a good score


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 9, 2014)

If anyone wants a game tonight just invite me. will have the game up. Also winning the 4 round Comp at the moment 

Mainly because I'm the only one to have played three rounds


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2014)

Ill be around about 8.pm tonight if anyone wants to have a game


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ill be around about 8.pm tonight if anyone wants to have a game
		
Click to expand...

i should be about send me an invite when youre gonna play


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2014)

fundy said:



			i should be about send me an invite when youre gonna play
		
Click to expand...

Game on Buddy


----------



## BFL (Jan 9, 2014)

Played my best round today at 73. Finally doing better lol. Juat need to get some work done instead of playing it :/


----------



## Rooter (Jan 9, 2014)

we got bored of waiting for fragger.. 3 ball off now at st andrews!

Fundy is gonna get whooped!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 9, 2014)

Can't believe somebody was 6 under after 11 holes and finished level par to win by 1


----------



## Rooter (Jan 9, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Can't believe somebody was 6 under after 11 holes and finished level par to win by 1 

Click to expand...

Just keeping u and fundy interested!!!


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 9, 2014)

Chipping and pitching in the game is a joke, it is just pot luck as to whether the ball moves and when it does it's generally way to far. A 10yd chip, you setup with you SW and have a max distance of 20yds, so you play half strength and the ball moves 3yds if you're lucky, so next time you have the same chip you give it three quarters strength the ball trundles past the pin and keeps going for 10yds or more.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 10, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Chipping and pitching in the game is a joke, it is just pot luck as to whether the ball moves and when it does it's generally way to far. A 10yd chip, you setup with you SW and have a max distance of 20yds, so you play half strength and the ball moves 3yds if you're lucky, so next time you have the same chip you give it three quarters strength the ball trundles past the pin and keeps going for 10yds or more.
		
Click to expand...

Read the lie percentages if your in the rough. If it's a low percentage increase the power a little over what you need, if it's a high percentage the you will need to whack it to get it out.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 10, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Read the lie percentages if your in the rough. If it's a low percentage increase the power a little over what you need, if it's a high percentage the you will need to whack it to get it out.
		
Click to expand...

Also read the green you are chipping too and check you dont have too far to chip over. More than 1-2 yards, you are better off pitching rather than chipping. I will agree that pitching is the hardest part IMHO. I have mastered the chip now i think and reckon i hole 1 in 10.

Uphill or downhill approached make a huge difference on chips, also often you are chipping from the rough which is 8" above a flat green, so take this into account too.

Its a massively frustrating game, bit like real golf!


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 10, 2014)

just completed round 3...absolute mare, never using cheap balls again....the damn things just don't stop!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 10, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			just completed round 3...absolute mare, never using cheap balls again....the damn things just don't stop!
		
Click to expand...

I did Rd3 last night..considering ive played yourself round kiawah and was -5 or -6, and completed a round with rooter in -7, i was shocked at how bad i managed it.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 10, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			I did Rd3 last night..considering ive played yourself round kiawah and was -5 or -6, and completed a round with rooter in -7, i was shocked at how bad i managed it.
		
Click to expand...

the greens played really tough, a lot of roll and roll off...I had to flop it on several times.  Couldn't putt for toffee.... having been destroyed by you yesterday over 15 holes it shows how hard the course played.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 10, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			the greens played really tough, a lot of roll and roll off...I had to flop it on several times.  Couldn't putt for toffee.... having been destroyed by you yesterday over 15 holes it shows how hard the course played.
		
Click to expand...

The fun will come in Rd4

Merrion is almost impossible to me!


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 10, 2014)

I cannot putt for toffee in this! I'm getting to the green in reg but then 3 putting.....it's actually very realistic when compared to my own game.....


----------



## Rooter (Jan 10, 2014)

Another victim of the greens on round 3. did the back 9 in -6!! but still ended up with a 78!!! that shows how badly i played the front 9!!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 10, 2014)

I have launched 2 new tournaments, a 9 hole single play with 4 rounds, and a single play 18 hole on best of WGT, PAY TO PLAY!!! top 3 get paid, only 10 credits to enter...


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I have launched 2 new tournaments, a 9 hole single play with 4 rounds, and a single play 18 hole on best of WGT, PAY TO PLAY!!! top 3 get paid, only 10 credits to enter...
		
Click to expand...

I'll post the 1st score of the PTP torny


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			I'll post the 1st score of the PTP torny
		
Click to expand...

+2 thru 11

Dumped 2 balls into the lake on the long par 3 over water


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			+2 thru 11

Dumped 2 balls into the lake on the long par 3 over water
		
Click to expand...

Finished Birdie/Birdie for a +2 74... played awful


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 10, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			+2 thru 11

Dumped 2 balls into the lake on the long par 3 over water
		
Click to expand...

Had a game of 2 halves..

Front 9 - 4 under through 4 but 2 bogeys to finish the front 9 only 2 under.

Back 9 - 3 birdies, 2 bogies and double bogey to finish + 1 for a net 1 under par.  Oh and I ran out of balls with 6 to go and ended up using the basic ones!

On the plus side I've just been boosted up to tour pro and got a free 125 credits!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 10, 2014)

I will be on tonight and show you all how it's done after a few beverages


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Had a game of 2 halves..

Front 9 - 4 under through 4 but 2 bogeys to finish the front 9 only 2 under.

Back 9 - 3 birdies, 2 bogies and double bogey to finish + 1 for a net 1 under par.  *Oh and I ran out of balls with 6 to go and ended up using the basic ones!*

On the plus side I've just been boosted up to tour pro and got a free 125 credits!

View attachment 8765
View attachment 8766

Click to expand...

Some of us are playing the whole thing using only basic equipment, I feel for you lol


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 10, 2014)

fundy said:



			Some of us are playing the whole thing using only basic equipment, I feel for you lol
		
Click to expand...

lol....just don't stand in the wrong place on the tee box or I will be upset!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 10, 2014)

i had a mare on it.i either play really well, or poor. or both in the same 18!!


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 10, 2014)

Just forfeited the country club pay game, after starting with  birdie on the first and playing reasonable on the front 9, it got silly on the back nine, I could live with the stupid 8, due to the games piggin awful pitching mechanincs, but then when it did it again a hole later I decided to launch a driver 8 inches from the hole into the sea, maxed out my shot count and turned off. Jut gonna have to try and master pitching as that seems to be the most touchy part of the game.


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 10, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Just forfeited the country club pay game, after starting with  birdie on the first and playing reasonable on the front 9, it got silly on the back nine, I could live with the stupid 8, due to the games piggin awful pitching mechanincs, but then when it did it again a hole later I decided to launch a driver 8 inches from the hole into the sea, maxed out my shot count and turned off. Jut gonna have to try and master pitching as that seems to be the most touchy part of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Thats brilliant.I did it last night after a birdie on the first i took a nine on the second.Puttings getting better though!!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Just forfeited the country club pay game, after starting with  birdie on the first and playing reasonable on the front 9, it got silly on the back nine, I could live with the stupid 8, due to the games piggin awful pitching mechanincs, but then when it did it again a hole later *I decided to launch a driver 8 inches from the hole into the sea*, maxed out my shot count and turned off. Jut gonna have to try and master pitching as that seems to be the most touchy part of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting!

Other than a putter, i cant get any other type of shot to move the ball that much on the putting surface, apart from the odd chip.

EDIT - Just tried there on a practice round and my ball moved 16ft

So you've mastered the drive off the deck...:whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 10, 2014)

just withdrew in rd 3, had a 9 and an 8 due to the crappy chipping/pitching arggggggggggggggggggggh

damn game lol, its nearly as infuriating as the Dukes at Woburn for me


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 10, 2014)

Just been to the driving range, the 60 60 markers were out, so practiced my chipping, ad it's not has hard as the game has you believe.

Then to relieve some stress, I just smacked a dozen balls down range with the driver, not bothered about form, technique, distance or direction, but it sure did feel good.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 10, 2014)

Hope who ever wins by 10 credits, chokes on them 

Going fine til I started missing greens, then my slightly dodgy short game came into play


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2014)

Virtual bottle of Scotch on the bar in the country club, just had a hole-in-one


----------



## Rooter (Jan 11, 2014)

fundy said:



			Virtual bottle of Scotch on the bar in the country club, just had a hole-in-one 

Click to expand...

Good work!! been close and had one on a CTTH game, but not a proper one yet!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 11, 2014)

Scienceboy1 on there now, hmm who is the other scienceboy?


----------



## cleanstrike (Jan 11, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Just been to the driving range, the 60 60 markers were out, so practiced my chipping, ad it's not has hard as the game has you believe.

Then to relieve some stress, I just smacked a dozen balls down range with the driver, not bothered about form, technique, distance or direction, but it sure did feel good.
		
Click to expand...


Where's the driving range on this then? I can't find it. Guide me in please?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 11, 2014)

cleanstrike said:



			Where's the driving range on this then? I can't find it. Guide me in please?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry meant IRL


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 11, 2014)

fundy said:



			Virtual bottle of Scotch on the bar in the country club, just had a hole-in-one 

Click to expand...

Well share the video then or it didn't happen well done


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2014)

hoop67 said:



			Well share the video then or it didn't happen well done
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how to but it you go to the WGT Community tab, click on replay highlights and its less than halfway down the page   (imfundy @ Oakmont)


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 11, 2014)

http://www.wgt.com/gameclient.aspx?view=showReplay&JSON=%257B%2522GUID%2522%253A%2522aa1541a5-2127-4ee9-8ee0-a2af01879ee6%2522%252C%2522Brand%2522%253A%2522%2522%257D


fundy said:



			Not sure how to but it you go to the WGT Community tab, click on replay highlights and its less than halfway down the page   (imfundy @ Oakmont)
		
Click to expand...

Camers angle 4 shows it well.Well done mate


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2014)

hoop67 said:



http://www.wgt.com/gameclient.aspx?view=showReplay&JSON=%257B%2522GUID%2522%253A%2522aa1541a5-2127-4ee9-8ee0-a2af01879ee6%2522%252C%2522Brand%2522%253A%2522%2522%257D

Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## cleanstrike (Jan 11, 2014)

I find that damn annoying, to be honest. Every time I've hit the flagstick fom a distance, the bloody ball has bounced off it.   :angry:


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2014)

Barman, no whiskey for cleanstrike plse


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll be on tonight if anyone fancy's a game.


----------



## cleanstrike (Jan 11, 2014)

S'alright. I've got some in my drinks cabinet so I'll have a snifter of that instead. :ears:


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 11, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			I'll be on tonight if anyone fancy's a game.
		
Click to expand...

Am on the now if anybody needs a lesson


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I have reached the limit of free fun in this game, the unlimited balls are almost un-hittable. Think a wonky moulded titanium pinnacle made out of flubber. 

It just flies where it wants!


----------



## BFL (Jan 12, 2014)

I use the 43 credit balls now. Decent amount of spin and distance and cheap.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 12, 2014)

Do surveys and watch the vidoes to earn free credits to get better clubs and balls. I do it while I'm playing so it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 12, 2014)

Is anyone playing this on an iPad?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 12, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Do surveys and watch the vidoes to earn free credits to get better clubs and balls. I do it while I'm playing so it doesn't bother me too much.
		
Click to expand...

Im not giving out any details to a survey company! I need a new spam email address for that as my old one closed due to inactivity.


----------



## cleanstrike (Jan 12, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Do surveys and watch the vidoes to earn free credits to get better clubs and balls. I do it while I'm playing so it doesn't bother me too much.
		
Click to expand...

I just tried to do one of the available surveys for 90 credits. The first question was to do with marital status and I ticked the box for 'married'. I think that may have been a wrong answer as the survey kicked me out and disqualified me from continuing any further. They very kindly awarded me a whole 5 credits for my trouble (this is sarcasm). Thanks ... I don't think.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 12, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			Im not giving out any details to a survey company! I need a new spam email address for that as my old one closed due to inactivity.
		
Click to expand...


None of the Peanut surveys ask for your email address as they are private consumer surveys. They don't even ask for your name just age, sex and rough location.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 12, 2014)

cleanstrike said:



			I just tried to do one of the available surveys for 90 credits. The first question was to do with marital status and I ticked the box for 'married'. I think that may have been a wrong answer as the survey kicked me out and disqualified me from continuing any further. They very kindly awarded me a whole 5 credits for my trouble (this is sarcasm). Thanks ... I don't think.
		
Click to expand...

Would have been a survey on single people or divorcees so married people are DQ'ed. You'll get DQ'ed from more than you complete but the 5 credits soon add up.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Well tournament speed greens certainly sorted me out. Played to over my normal handicap on that one with a 5 and 6 putt


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 12, 2014)

Marshy777

Its a bit addictive isn't it.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 12, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			Marshy777

Its a bit addictive isn't it.
		
Click to expand...

Sure is mate


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 12, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Well tournament speed greens certainly sorted me out. Played to over my normal handicap on that one with a 5 and 6 putt 

Click to expand...


They do make putting more intense that's for sure but anyone who gets to Tour Master has no option but to play on them whatever friendly game they play. You soon get used to hitting the ball with a gentle tap to go 30 feet and can't putt for toffee on even very fast greens as the ball doesn't go anywhere!


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 13, 2014)

just got destroyed by Merion and carded a 91.....


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			just got destroyed by Merion and carded a 91.....
		
Click to expand...

LOL i am about to tachle round 4 now! i normally play ok here, so lets see!


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 13, 2014)

Rooter said:



			LOL i am about to tachle round 4 now! i normally play ok here, so lets see!
		
Click to expand...

lol good luck...I had 19/20 mph winds and the tournament speed greens absolutely ruined me!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			lol good luck...I had 19/20 mph winds and the tournament speed greens absolutely ruined me!
		
Click to expand...

Scraped an 80. played the back 9 +9!!! so i let a decent round slip! looks close for the final round!

EDIT: Bugger, that was the last round!!!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Might have to get back into this. Got it on my ipad. Same username as on here. Add me guys


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2014)

Marshy invited to the country club (subject to interview!!)

New single play, 4 round roll up added. get on it people!


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 13, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Marshy invited to the country club (subject to interview!!)

New single play, 4 round roll up added. get on it people!
		
Click to expand...

Can you invite me? Sharkt00th with zeros instead of o's. Cheers


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am legend!!!!!!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like a 78 round Merion saved my bacon.

Must admit tournament greens and high winds are a right pain in the ....

But they do make the game more fun!!


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 13, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			But they do make the game more fun!!
		
Click to expand...


they weren't fun when I had a quadruple on one and a +5 on another....


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys

Didnt know whether to start a new thread or not...

If people are interested, would you like to see a *Match Play Championship*.

Basically add your name to the below (_deadline Wed 15th @ 8pm_) and once we have everyone on board i will make a randow draw.

I will decide the course & conditions once the entries are in. We can then use the forum to find a suitable time for everyone to agree their game. Hopefully we have at least 16 entries and then have L16,QF,SF & a Final.

Rooter - If you think this be best on a new thread so not to hijack this one let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm in for a matchplay knockout!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2014)

Sharktooth said:



			Can you invite me? Sharkt00th with zeros instead of o's. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Done!


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 13, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Done!
		
Click to expand...

cheers


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 13, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I'm in for a matchplay knockout!
		
Click to expand...

and me.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 13, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Marshy invited to the country club (subject to interview!!)

New single play, 4 round roll up added. get on it people!
		
Click to expand...

Interview?? Lol


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 13, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			I am legend!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

modest too


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 13, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			and me.
		
Click to expand...


http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...lf-Matchplay-Championship&p=978180#post978180

New Thread started so not to miss any entries etc


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			Interview?? Lol
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, make sure you don't wear jeans for it!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 13, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Yeh, make sure you don't wear jeans for it!! 

Click to expand...

I'll have to dig my old school tie out for it.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 13, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			modest too 

Click to expand...

It's taken me long enough lol


----------



## louise_a (Jan 13, 2014)

I am Louise3putt, joined yonks ago but never really bothered with it, I am now madly practising.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 13, 2014)

Had a bash of this last week by registering my Email.

Never ever been bombarded with so much spam. Am now receiving about 20 Phishing emails a day now from all sorts


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 13, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			Had a bash of this last week by registering my Email.

Never ever been bombarded with so much spam. Am now receiving about 20 Phishing emails a day now from all sorts
		
Click to expand...

I've not had anything like that. Been a member for about 18 months.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 13, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I've not had anything like that. Been a member for about 18 months.
		
Click to expand...

Could be someone else, but literally the day after registering i was inundated with the usual spam.

It could be sheer coincidence, but i have my suspisions!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone on at this ungodly hour for 18 holes?


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 13, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Anyone on at this ungodly hour for 18 holes?
		
Click to expand...

am on


----------

